# This Ultimate G Vibrator Promises 'Third-Level' Orgasms



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

This Ultimate G Vibrator Promises 'Third-Level' Orgasms

I don't know what a "third-level" orgasm is but I don't think I've ever seen one. So they apparently got people who know their anatomy to design it. It's like a scientific approach to orgasm. I always thought it was an art form to get there........

It is a little intimidating if it can deliver on its promises. I wonder if new super vibrators can fill the same niche that porn fills for some men and reduce the urge to find a real life mate. What do you guys think?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ntamph said:


> This Ultimate G Vibrator Promises 'Third-Level' Orgasms
> 
> I don't know what a "third-level" orgasm is but I don't think I've ever seen one. So they apparently got people who know their anatomy to design it. It's like a scientific approach to orgasm. I always thought it was an art form to get there........
> 
> It is a little intimidating if it can deliver on its promises. I wonder if new super vibrators can fill the same niche that porn fills for some men and reduce the urge to find a real life mate. What do you guys think?


It's nice for toys and add in's especially in a shared experience.

Over reliance on vibrators can reduce sensitivity to the real thing and make it nearly impossible to orgasm. So be careful.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd love to try it on my SO. We're pretty good at "rationing" the use of toys. Sometimes we'll use one, sometimes we won't. Don't want to get to the point that I'm redundant in the bedroom! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

The image of that thing looks like a cartoon character staring at their smart phone.  ...and what exactly is a "third level orgasm?" It would have been nice if the defined that, along with the other two levels of orgasms.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a video game. Jump through enough hoops/over enough barrels and you too can enjoy the Third Level Orgasm. Comes with fabulous prizes!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I know about first and second level orgasms, but I'm not sure about a third level - perhaps squirting by someone who rarely does?


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll wait for the knock off version


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ntamph said:


> I don't know what a "third-level" orgasm is but I don't think I've ever seen one.


I know what a third-level one and luckily I am able to give myself one.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I know what a third-level one and luckily I am able to give myself one.
> 
> :smthumbup:


Cool. Now, please tell us what the differences are for each level.


----------



## kotlarbia (Jan 17, 2014)

It would have been nice if the defined that, along with the other two levels of orgasms.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

It could be either of these two things I guess...

Tantra Tuesday: Four Levels of Orgasm - National Modern Love | Examiner.com

Female sexual arousal - Live Well - NHS Choices

Though one is about four levels of orgasm, they may be confusing it with the four stages of arousal...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

ntamph said:


> This Ultimate G Vibrator Promises 'Third-Level' Orgasms
> 
> I don't know what a "third-level" orgasm is but I don't think I've ever seen one. So they apparently got people who know their anatomy to design it. It's like a scientific approach to orgasm. I always thought it was an art form to get there........
> 
> It is a little intimidating if it can deliver on its promises. I wonder if new super vibrators can fill the same niche that porn fills for some men and reduce the urge to find a real life mate. What do you guys think?


That thing scares me!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> It could be either of these two things I guess...
> 
> Tantra Tuesday: Four Levels of Orgasm - National Modern Love | Examiner.com
> 
> ...


Interesting, but I doubt you'll get a spiritual/cosmic connection with a vibrator. Still wondering what third level is, here!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Interesting, but I doubt you'll get a spiritual/cosmic connection with a vibrator. Still wondering what third level is, here!


And that's what I was wondering myself, which is why I was wondering if the wording was chosen to hype it. It would make perfect sense if it was referring to the third level arousal, which is orgasm, but then that would make it like any other vibrator.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG!!!! I want this!


----------



## Carrie420 (Jan 12, 2014)

If you want "max level orgasms", smoke some Jack Heror marijuana and do Tantric sex. The orgasm level you'll attain can't be described with numbers.


----------



## Carrie420 (Jan 12, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> I remember one time..........ahem, wait.....yeah, I do remember that.  Whoever Mr./Mrs. Tantric is, I think we should send a card. I had no idea what it was. I think it came through deep love. I never read anything on it, just experimented, and no, I don't know everything about it, just a little.


Try it in earnest after both you and your partner have studied the basic methodology thoroughly.

And take my suggestion: video tape yourselves. That's the only way you're going to see any problems to be able to correct them.

When we had problems with Tantric, I taped us and we saw so many things that we could be doing better.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Cool. Now, please tell us what the differences are for each level.


Yeah, I've never heard of orgasm levels. Except how I describe mine...which I doubt are much different from other women.


----------

